# Two-sided fireplace



## sapphire68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I have seen these used in interior applications but I would like to, basically, have an indoor/outdoor fireplace and I'm wondering if this can be done and if anyone has actually done it.  I have attached a picture for illustration purposes but my desired set up would be very similar.

Please let me know the pros/cons and any other information that might be good to know with this scenario.

Thank you so much!


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

We see them here and they are made. Mostly we have people coming here to ask how to install an insert into them and get some heat instead of heat loss from the space.

http://www.heatilator.com/Products/Multi-sided-Wood-Fireplace.aspx
http://majesticproducts.com/products/Fireplaces/


----------



## sapphire68 (Feb 12, 2014)

begreen said:


> We see them here and they are made. Mostly we have people coming here to ask how to install an insert into them and get some heat instead of heat loss from the space.
> 
> http://www.heatilator.com/Products/Multi-sided-Wood-Fireplace.aspx
> http://majesticproducts.com/products/Fireplaces/




Thank you so much for the quick response!  I should add a little more information.  I've seen the see through fireplaces but I live in a cold climate so I wouldn't want what, essentially, is a hole in the wall directly to the outside.  Being that I also live in an urban area, that would present a security risk as well.  And many of the see through ones appear to be gas and I would really prefer a wood burning fireplace.

One of the things I liked about the pictured attached to the previous post is that it appears to be blocked off so the people outside can enjoy a fire while the people inside are unaffected.  I hadn't considered an insert but I would certainly like to have some type of blower apparatus to take advantage of the heating capabilities.

Are there factors that make the see through fireplaces a better option?


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

In my book there are more disadvantages to see-thru than advantages. If the goal is heat then I would not do a see through fireplace. Instead I would have the fireplace constructed with dual flues and independent fireplaces. That would be more secure and it would allow an energy-efficient, good heating fireplace to be installed on the interior and a more basic one installed on the outdoor side.


----------



## sapphire68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you, Begreen!  That's kind of what I thought.  Are there any things I need to specify or any pitfalls to constructing back to back fireplaces with dual flues?  Is there anything specific to know about the fireplace on the patio side?  Would I need to install an insert in order for the outside fireplace to be heat producing?


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

Even a simple outside fireplace will produce radiant heat with a good fire going. As it cools down it will continue to suck air up the chimney, but considering this is outdoor air to start with, it's no big deal. On the interior of the house you want a heater that burns cleanly, efficiently, heats well, doesn't rob room air and yet still has a nice fire view. This is where a good EPA fireplace shines. There are many styles from traditional to contemporary to choose from.

Your question about pitfalls is a good one. This would need confirmation with the manufacturer, but I think as long as all installation directives were followed for clearances and the units had an air gap between them, that you would be fine. If necessary the chase could be partitioned with cement boards to isolate the two flues. It would be good to check local code to see their ruling on this.


----------



## sapphire68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you, again, for your replies!   I have never had a fireplace before and I don't want to get married to a bad idea based solely on the aesthetics.  I also like to have a little knowledge about subjects I'm not familiar with so I will know the proper questions to ask and also to make sure I communicate the correct information that will allow any abnormalities to be accounted for.

I'm hoping to get this done before this fall and, if so, I will be back with pictures!  I might even be able to get the fireplace in the main house redone and can post that one as well.

Thanks, again, for your help!


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2014)

of the roughly 20 2 sided units we work on only 1 works well as fireplace.  And that one absolutely doesn't heat well it just doesn't smoke up the house.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Feb 12, 2014)

All I can say is that you have very nice taste...... I would love something like that....


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree it would be great aesthetically but probably wont heat well and make sure the mason is very good at fireplace design most are not and 2 sided units are very complex to design.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

The design pictured doesn't look like a masonry fireplace, though that is an option too. It looks like a prefab unit boxed in with a stone veneer.


----------



## sapphire68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, Ram!  I'm actually looking at this configuration for a renovation of an old carriage house with a covered patio on the side.

Bholler, are the ones that you work on the see through type or the two-fireplace configuration?  The outside one would not need to produce a lot of heat because by the time it gets that cold out, we would be moving inside!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck with the project...


----------



## SteveKG (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't imagine this would be the most efficient heating  appliance, regardless how you construct it. However, if this is something that really gets you excited, and you would gain enough pleasure from the outdoor part, then perhaps you will decide that sacrificing some efficiency is worth that enjoyment. That is what we did. I built a Rumford fireplace in our house [one-sided though]. For a fireplace, it is wonderfully efficient. On the other hand, it is still nowhere near as efficient as a wood stove. But we really get a lot of enjoyment from it, so we accept a lower efficiency. I would not give it up, even with our three wood stoves.


----------



## bholler (Feb 12, 2014)

the ones I was talking about were see throug


----------

